# Keine Drachenseele nach Tötung des Ersten Drachen



## Gorfindel (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich zocke seid ein paar Tagen Skyrim. Nun hatte ich gerade die Hauptquest wo ich den ersten Drachen am Wachtturm töten soll. Gesagt getan tot ist er. Ich habe nun auch die Drachsenseele aufgenommen und den Schrei gelernt.

Wenn ich nun aber ins Magie Menü gehe steht da unten* 0 Drachenseelen.*

Auch fordern mich die Wachen die mitgekämpft haben auf den Schrei mit Z zu aktivieren. Das geht aber nicht!!!

Habe ihn auch schon in die Favouritenliste gelegt aber nichts passiert. Nun habe ich die Quest bekommen wo ich zu den Graubärten soll. Bin nun die 7000 Stufen hochgestiegen und die wollen nun das ich wieder den Schrei machen was aber wiederum nicht geht.

Bin am verzweifeln. 

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Gorfindel (23. März 2012)

Hat sich erledigt. Musste Y drücken anstatt Z


----------



## Xantaria (10. März 2013)

merkwürdig ... die Standardbelegung ist Y, das sollten doch auch die Wachen wissen!


----------



## Morwenth (25. Juli 2013)

Naja auch Skyrim ist nicht ganz frei von Macken. Gibt Spieler, denen ist ein Drachenskelett aus heiterem Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen. Hab ich noch nicht geschafft bisher.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. August 2013)

Qwertz und Qwerty
Beschriftungsfehler vom Spiel.

Viel mühsamer waren die bugs bei denen nicht angezeigt wurde wo sich bestimmte quest leute befinden.


----------



## Scoo (11. Januar 2014)

Also fehler im Spiel . . ich vermute mal das es einer war,habe ich auch schon mal gehabt.

In Weißlauf z.b. komme ich eines Tags durchs Tor gelaufen und zwichen der Schmiede un dem gekauften Haus liegt jemand auf der Strasse.
Beim näherkommen erkannte man einen toten Vampir Meister,in voller Montur usw.

Hab den dann angeklickt und seine Habe genommen.
Er blieb da einige Zeit liegen bis er eines Tages dann weg war.

Oder kann es einfach nur sein das ein Vampir durchs Tor gekommen ist und von den Wachen erledigt wurde ???



Ebenso der Levelaufstieg der auch Akustisch zu hören ist,war bei mir nicht.

Ich habe nicht großartig beim Spielen auf die EP Leiste geschaut.
Dann bin ich auf die Fertigkeiten und habe meine Punkte verteilt.

Als Level stand da noch 7,ich war aber bereits Level 9.


----------

